# Ferry to Ireland



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Ferries to Ireland are very expensive - has anyone figured out the best deal going this year?
I think maybe the CC or C& CC offers might be the cheaper options.....
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Tescos vouchers ?


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks. Thought about that. Stenna Line only seem to accept these up to about £210
Could I use Tesco vouchers and still use CC or C&CC offers?? Do you think..


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't done it personally but someone I know has booked with tescos but I didn't ask the cost of the crossing and it could be with Irish ferries as we live in Pembroke.

I don't think you can use the vouchers in conjunction with any other offers though (I've only ever used the tunnel with tescos)


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

We went last year and used Tesco points and unsociable hours. It was still extortionate but we have done it now, it was great but because of the cost we will not go back.

Went Cairnryan/Belfast.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Stepps110. 
That's the cheapest route apparently and our best price so far is from the CC. It's about half the price we were quoted online dealing direct with the ferry companies so I'll keep my Tesco vouchers for the tunnel later this year.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

P&O will be your cheapest option, cairnryan - Larne


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Chief 
But .... I contacted P&O online and they quoted £190 out and & £180 back! And it's only a little Starburst with two greytops on board - no bikes, scooter or dogs! 
(no money either at this rate!)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Give these guys a ring for a quote: http://www.nutttravel.com/ferry-larne-cairnryan.aspx

Don't know how good their online service is, we always ring them.

We usually find them the least expensive, still not cheap though, Alan.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Jus had a flyer from Stenna. Book before end May and motorhomes go without motorhome premium being applied

http://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferry/book-now/a916-glasgowshow-motorhome-exni/


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Try doing a quote through caravan club and put in to buy some camping cheques. I was advised to do this for Hull-Rotterdam and it worked out about £250 cheaper...!!!!

Ian.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Alan, GMLS and Ian! 
I'm going to be busy tomorrow looking for the best option!
Will let y'all know how it goes so others can maybe benefit.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

2nd Nutt travel, forgot to mention them


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. The following may help someone else.

We only used quotes for daytime ferries, no unsocial hours.*

Going straight to P & O and Stena internet booking sites we were quoted prices of between £360 and £390 return fares.

Using link supplied by GMLS we were quoted £244 for the return trip (Cairnryan/Larne) and I presume we could have used Tersco tokens but don't have time to get then posted here then on to Stena as we wish to go early next week. ( Note that the 'motorhome for price of a car' deal was for up to January this year only.)

*The best deal we could find came from the Camping & Caravaning* Club at £230 return Cairnryan/Belfast.

* ( CC did offer a cheaper fair, £192.60 return for travel 3 am & 4am)

This sort of variation in prices to go on the same ferry is a bit off (AWFUL) isn't it! 8O


----------

